# На сколько опасна грыжа поясничного отдела и протрузия грудного отдела?



## Виталий Муз (7 Фев 2016)

У жены сначала были сильные боли в пояснице. Боль отдавала в правую ногу, иногда храмала. Это было лет пять назад. Врач направил на мрт.  Определили, что грыжа поясничного отдела и протрузия грудного отдела. Назначили противовоспалительное. Сняли воспаление, хромата прошла. На протяжении этих лет ходила на массаж  2 раза в год.

В 2015 снова начала беспокоить боль в пояснице с весны.
С июня боль была все сильнее, спала на аппликаторе ляпко, мазала диклаком.
С августа боль стала ещё сильнее, иногда не могла встать с кровати. На консультации у невропатолога, говорили, что воспаление седалещного нерва, лечили воспаление.
За два дня боль стала на столько сильной, что не могла ходить. 
На третий день при наклоне вперёд почувствовала резкий щелчок в пояснице и резкую боль, разогнуться не смогла. 
Госпитализировали. 
Сделали мрт. 
Показало грыжу 11мм диска L5-S1. 
У кого были подобные ситуации подскажите советом.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2016)

Как изменилось состояние с августа по февраль.


----------



## La murr (8 Фев 2016)

*Виталий Муз*, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, врачам форума имеющиеся снимки.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию.
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Виталий Муз (9 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как изменилось состояние с августа по февраль.


А дальше ...
Защемило седалищный нерв, начали отмирать нервные окончания, уходила чувствительность по задней стороне правой ноги. Операцию назначили через пять дней. За это время чувствительность пропала по задней стороне правой ноги от ягодиц до пятки и мизинца. После операции боль ушла. Чувствительность вернулась в течении месяца, но не полностью. Сидеть не разрешали в течении месяца, и наклоняется нельзя было. Делали массаж ног, парафинотерапию. С реабилитологом занималась в течении месяца (лечебная зарядка+масаж). В корсете ходила 2 месяца. На работу вышла через три месяца. Наклонятся смогла через четыре месяца. Сначала работала по 4-6 часов. На 5 месяце, выдерживать стала 8 часовую смену. Начала ходить в бассейн. Очень быстро наступает усталость, все время хочется спать. В феврале, шестой месяц после операции, идет на реабилитацию, по рекомендации невропатолога.
На протяжении всего времени пьет хондроитин и глюкозамин.
Также постоянно беспокоит после операции и сейчас судорога правой ноги. Очень сильная судорога с болями.

Большая просьба дать конкретные рекомендации, кто сталкивался с такой ситуацией???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Фев 2016)

Виталий Муз написал(а):


> Большая просьба дать конкретные рекомендации, кто сталкивался с такой ситуацией???


То есть на сегодня:
...выдерживать стала 8 часовую смену
...Начала ходить в бассейн
... Очень быстро наступает усталость, все время хочется спать
...В феврале, шестой месяц после операции, идет на реабилитацию, по рекомендации невропатолога.

Получается работает, но быстро устает. То есть проблемы сегодняшнего дня связаны не с позвоночником, а с усталостью, то есть низкой тренированностью организма.
Значит на реабилитации основное внимание повышению тренированности организма к переносимости нагрузок. Бассейн уже хорошо, но нужно и лфк и физические занятия. Вот тут постепенно и разумно.

Хондроитин, это по желанию, к усталости это не имеет отношения.


----------



## Виталий Муз (11 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть на сегодня:
> ...выдерживать стала 8 часовую смену
> ...Начала ходить в бассейн
> ... Очень быстро наступает усталость, все время хочется спать
> ...


Может ей Антихот попить. Она и в тренажерный зал ходила и на йогу. Та вообще работа такая, что просто так не посидишь, все 8 часов в напряжении, хоть и топ менеджер....



La murr написал(а):


> *Виталий Муз*, здравствуйте!
> Покажите, пожалуйста, врачам форума имеющиеся снимки.
> О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
> Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
> ...


Добрый день!
У нас готовые фото на диске, уже от врачей поучили. Вот загружаю 8 архивов в среднем по 100 фотографий, здесь и до операции и после.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Фев 2016)

То есть она и до операции уставала!
Так может операция и не причём, все как всегда.


----------



## Виталий Муз (12 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть она и до операции уставала!
> Так может операция и не причём, все как всегда.


Не понимаю, что значит "всё как всегда". Да работает уже 10 лет на одном предприятии, так так у каждого человека, если оно даже не одно и тоже, то аналогичное. Проблема в том, что грыжа начала увеличиваться быстро. Как с этим быть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Фев 2016)

Виталий Муз написал(а):


> Не понимаю, что значит "всё как всегда". Да работает уже 10 лет на одном предприятии, так так у каждого человека, если оно даже не одно и тоже, то аналогичное. Проблема в том, что грыжа начала увеличиваться быстро. Как с этим быть?


Тогда объясните, как Вы связываете усталость на работе и грыжу,
У грыжи есть определенные клинические признаки.
Если их нет, то грыжа клинически не значима и не надо за неё переживать.
Знать о ней конечно надо, более строго  соблюдать те правила, которые должны все соблюдать, чтобы не заболела спина (независимо от наличия или отсутствия  грыжи).

Если она опять вернулась туда, где заработала грыжу, и ничего не поменяет, то конечно возможно ожидать нового обострения.
Тему про правильное поведение нашли?

Что беспокоит на сегодня?


----------



## Виталий Муз (13 Фев 2016)

Нет. тему еще не смотрели, но спасибо за подсказку.


----------



## La murr (13 Фев 2016)

Виталий Муз написал(а):


> Нет. тему еще не смотрели...


 *Виталий Муз*, пожалуйста - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/434/


----------



## Виталий Муз (13 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тогда объясните, как Вы связываете усталость на работе и грыжу,
> У грыжи есть определенные клинические признаки.
> Если их нет, то грыжа клинически не значима и не надо за неё переживать.
> Знать о ней конечно надо, более строго  соблюдать те правила, которые должны все соблюдать, чтобы не заболела спина (независимо от наличия или отсутствия  грыжи).
> ...



........

Помимо грыжи в пояснице, есть еще грыжа выше, и протрузии. Поэтому на сегодня беспокоит не только поясница, но и другие отделы.
На сегодня боль в пояснице только за рулём, но и сидеть с согнутыми ногами не может, сводит судорога ноги. 
В позу лотоса сесть не может)
При зарядке на вытяжение сводит ноги судорога.
Это основные проблемы.



La murr написал(а):


> *Виталий Муз*, пожалуйста - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/434/


Большое спасибо за подсказку.)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Фев 2016)

Так и полечите судорогу - препараты, физиотерапия, массаж, лфк, растяжка.
Болит сидя - измените опору под поясницу, уменьшите время, добавьте лфк.


----------



## Виталий Муз (16 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так и полечите судорогу - препараты, физиотерапия, массаж, лфк, растяжка.
> Болит сидя - измените опору под поясницу, уменьшите время, добавьте лфк.


Информацию приняли на вооружение. Сейчас проходит реабилитацию.


La murr написал(а):


> *Виталий Муз*, пожалуйста - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/434/


Честно говоря, даже не знаю. В этой теме общие положения, детализации на определенную проблему нет. С этой информации не почерпнули ничего нового, все стандартно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Фев 2016)

Так стандартно, это же супер.
Тогда и стандарт лечения помогает.


----------



## Виталий Муз (19 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так стандартно, это же супер.
> Тогда и стандарт лечения помогает.


Я имел ввиду обо всем, но не о том что надо нам.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2016)

Так определитесь что нам надо.
У человека который по 8 часов на работе, иногда бывает усталость.
Так это норма.
Появились грыжи дисков, которые не на что не давят.
так этот норма.
При этом человек не соблюдает правил техники безопасности и эргономики на рабочем месте.
Так в чем вопрос?


----------



## Виталий Муз (19 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так определитесь что нам надо.
> У человека который по 8 часов на работе, иногда бывает усталость.
> Так это норма.
> Появились грыжи дисков, которые не на что не давят.
> ...


Проблема в том, что соблюдает? Есть подозрение на наследственность или другие побочные факторы, такое может быть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2016)

А на старость нет подозрения?

Соблюдает что?
Час сидит, и 5 минут ходит и каждые два часа 15 минут производственной гимнастики.
Монитор стоит правильно? Клавиатура на 90 град? Держатель бумаг на уровне глаз.
Покажите-ка фото ее сидя за столом.
Пару за в неделю спортзал? Раз-два в год в санаторий?
Не видел таких людей.


----------



## Виталий Муз (19 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А на старость нет подозрения?
> 
> Соблюдает что?
> Час сидит, и 5 минут ходит и каждые два часа 15 минут производственной гимнастики.
> ...


А зря... Пройдет реабилитацию, конечно покажем. И в позе лотоса тоже, хоть и больно будет. Вам больше людей разносторонних встречать надо.
Рекомендую практиковать с занятыми людьми.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2016)

?????
То есть не соблюдает стандарты на работе.
А надо!


----------



## Виталий Муз (20 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ?????
> То есть не соблюдает стандарты на работе.
> А надо!


Ну да уже больше 10 лет и на топ позиции.... вы хоть читаете мои ответы?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2016)

Так и я, о том!
 Только, давайте поговорим об этом через 90 лет!


----------



## Виталий Муз (22 Фев 2016)

Со мной без проблем))).... А с ней если получится избавится от нарастающих злокачественных ... ((( ...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Фев 2016)

Злокачественных чего?
Загадки хороши с подружкой.
Врачу лучше рассказывать все и сразу!


----------



## Виталий Муз (23 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Злокачественных чего?
> Загадки хороши с подружкой.
> Врачу лучше рассказывать все и сразу!


Что чего... Грыжа конечно... Он выше в теме и снимки выложены. Вот ниже и заключение после последней реабилитации.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Фев 2016)

Злокачественная грыжа!
И придумают же!


----------



## Виталий Муз (24 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Злокачественная грыжа!
> И придумают же!


А какая она? Доброкачественная?....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Фев 2016)

Это хорошо, что вы не понимаете разницу между злокачественным и доброкачественным в медицине.
Эти термины наиболее применимы только к опухолям.

У Вас грыжа диска. Оперированная. Восстановление прошло хорошо. Выдерживаете рабочий график.

Теперь задача что-то изменить в жизни, чтобы не повторилось. Изменить работе не можете, а значит можно изменить только отношение к работе (правильно все организовать - сидеть, стоять, ходить, производственная гимнастика, правильная организация рабочего времени и рабочего места) и отношение после работы (правильно спать, лежать, зарядка, гимнастика, санаторий-массаж, мануальная терапия, физиотерапия).
Все, большего вы не сможете, да и не нужно больше.
Еще на это надо решиться.
Единицы делают.


----------



## Виталий Муз (25 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это хорошо, что вы не понимаете разницу между злокачественным и доброкачественным в медицине.
> Эти термины наиболее применимы только к опухолям.
> 
> У Вас грыжа диска. Оперированная. Восстановление прошло хорошо. Выдерживаете рабочий график.
> ...


Другими словами, ни какой рекомендации нет. Потому что человек все делает правильно и еще и развивается. А термины в принципе не нужны человеку, который ищет решение проблемы, а не занимается цитированием учебников. СПБ, но это все, что Вы пишете понятно и так, ведь не первый день болеет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2016)

Правильно, но не удовлетворяет !
Тогда предложите предпочтительный ответ, на что рассчитывали. Интересно же чего хотят посетители форума.
Например:
- принимайте хондропротекторы и у вас никогда не будет болеть спина.
Так?


----------



## Виталий Муз (27 Фев 2016)

Нет. 
Вариант:
1. Есть основная методика - делаем это обязательно.
2. У Вас такое осложнение - обращаем внимание на определенную область деятельности.
3. Вы проходили лечение там то - значит  нужно попробовать там то, по рейтингу лучше.
4. У вас могут быть такие осложнения - если не будете делать то-то.
5. У Вас хороший результат, для улучшения нужно сделать то-то.
6. Вы будете жить лучше, если каждый день будете делать  то-то.
7. У вас критичный случай, Вам нужно готовится к худшему и иметь про запас разные варианты решения проблемы, такие-то.
И т.д. все максимально привязано к одному человеку, а не к 1 млн., которые возможно имеют такое заболевание.



> Если ваш кавалер вдруг перестал носить вас на руках, не спешите обижаться. Скорее всего, он просто... надорвался. Врачи в таких случаях ставят диагноз - грыжа. Это заболевание очень распространено у мужчин. Но и женщины тоже не застрахованы: появление грыжи может быть спровоцировано резким похудением. И тогда без помощи хирурга, увы, не обойтись.
> 
> Вопреки широко распространенному мнению, грыжи возникают не из-за поднятия тяжестей, а в результате постепенного ослабления брюшной стенки или дефекта в ней. Иногда дефект бывает врожденным, в других случаях стенка ослабевает из-за перенесенной травмы или операции, а также с возрастом. Поднятие тяжестей и резкое напряжение способствуют увеличению грыжи.


*Интересуют варианты проявления грыжи, у кого от чего возникает. Пишите в этой теме свой случай, очень интересно знать какова статистика ищущих ответы на этот вопрос.*


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Фев 2016)

Виталий Муз написал(а):


> Нет.
> Вариант:
> 1. Есть основная методика - делаем это обязательно.
> 2. У Вас такое осложнение - обращаем внимание на определенную область деятельности.
> ...


Перечитайте тему.
В ней ответы на все вопросы:
1. Основное не войти в новое обострение
2. У Вас как у всех и главное не войти в новое обострение.
3. Неважно где Вы лечитесь, главное не войти в новое обострение.
4. Если не войдете в новое обострение у Вас не будет осложнений.
5. У Вас хороший результат, Вы ходите на работу, только не войдите в новое обострение.
6. Вы будете жить лучше, если не войдете в новое обострение.
7. У Вас не критичный случай, у Вас как у всех. Если не войдете в новое обострение.

И не бойтесь, Вы не один, Вас даже не 1 млн., а много млн.

Только не спрашивайте, как не войти в новое обострение.
И это есть в Вашей теме.

Вы хоть форум-то полистайте.
Это же инет, тут лекарства не назначают.


----------



## горошек (28 Фев 2016)

Виталий Муз написал(а):


> Нет.
> Вариант:
> 1. Есть основная методика - делаем это обязательно.
> 2. У Вас такое осложнение - обращаем внимание на определенную область деятельности.
> ...



_*Если ваш кавалер вдруг перестал носить вас на руках....*_ *может вы просто отъелись до такой степени, что вас и поднять-то невозможно...?. *Причины ваших разочарований часто могут быть не в других людях, а в вас самих.


----------



## Виталий Муз (28 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Перечитайте тему.
> В ней ответы на все вопросы:
> 1. Основное не войти в новое обострение
> 2. У Вас как у всех и главное не войти в новое обострение.
> ...


А вы философ...
в обострение не входят, оно приходит само!!!


----------



## Виталий Муз (28 Фев 2016)

горошек написал(а):


> _*Если ваш кавалер вдруг перестал носить вас на руках....*_ *может вы просто отъелись до такой степени, что вас и поднять-то невозможно...?. *Причины ваших разочарований часто могут быть не в других людях, а в вас самих.


А вы с доктором Доктор Ступин, на пару обсуждение ведете 
Читаем текст Выше...
человек в позу лотоса садится и терпит боль
Вы горошек, что-то отвечаете, но не по теме как-то
 ищу людей которые вникнут в тему и проживут ее, что бы ответы и вопросы совпадали


----------



## горошек (28 Фев 2016)

Ну, если нас что-то и объединяет с Доктором Ступиным, то это то, что мы более-менее адекватные люди. Он более, я менее.  А у вас в огороде лотосы, а в Киеве дядька. Удачи в поиске себе подобных. Жену вашу только жаль.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Фев 2016)

Виталий Муз написал(а):


> А вы философ...
> в обострение не входят, оно приходит само!!!


Оно, обострение, приходит не само!
Условно две причины:
1. Перегрузка позвоночника вследствие избыточных весовых нагрузок – особенно в неправильном положении тела.
2. Перегрузка позвоночника вследствие избыточных двигательных нагрузок – необычные быстрые, резкие движения приводят к обострению.
А сам приходит только остеохондроз, поскольку это не болезнь, а старость.


----------



## Виталий Муз (29 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Оно, обострение, приходит не само!
> Условно две причины:
> 1. Перегрузка позвоночника вследствие избыточных весовых нагрузок – особенно в неправильном положении тела.
> 2. Перегрузка позвоночника вследствие избыточных двигательных нагрузок – необычные быстрые, резкие движения приводят к обострению.
> А сам приходит только остеохондроз, поскольку это не болезнь, а старость.


другими словами наследственность Вы полностью исключаете, проблема только в нагрузке, а как быть с тем что много людей работают с весом в жиме более своего в 4-5 раз, почему у них нет такой проблемы?


горошек написал(а):


> Ну, если нас что-то и объединяет с Доктором Ступиным, то это то, что мы более-менее адекватные люди. Он более, я менее.  А у вас в огороде лотосы, а в Киеве дядька. Удачи в поиске себе подобных. Жену вашу только жаль.


аргументов больше нет, остался один адекват... Только причем Киев и огород, если мы в Москве и в центре города....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Фев 2016)

Вы путаете склонность к проблеме и причину обострения проблемы.

Причем тут дядька в Киеве, когда у Вас в огороде бузина.


----------



## горошек (29 Фев 2016)

Виталий Муз написал(а):


> другими словами наследственность Вы полностью исключаете, проблема только в нагрузке, а как быть с тем что много людей работают с весом в жиме более своего в 4-5 раз, почему у них нет такой проблемы?
> 
> аргументов больше нет, остался один адекват... Только причем Киев и огород, если мы в Москве и в центре города....


А-ХА-ХА... Больше сказать нечего. А Фёдор Петрович всё ещё пытается наколоть бабочку на телеграфный столб. Ну, это вы тоже не поймёте. За сим, позвольте откланяться. А жену жалко вашу...


----------



## Виталий Муз (4 Мар 2016)

горошек написал(а):


> А-ХА-ХА... Больше сказать нечего. А Фёдор Петрович всё ещё пытается наколоть бабочку на телеграфный столб. Ну, это вы тоже не поймёте. За сим, позвольте откланяться. А жену жалко вашу...


Я думаю что получится.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вы путаете склонность к проблеме и причину обострения проблемы.
> 
> Причем тут дядька в Киеве, когда у Вас в огороде бузина.


Так вот бузину с детства перестали есть, но менять стиль жизни сейчас просто не реально. Та и зачем по тем правилам равнозначно, что в дом престарелых или т.п.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Мар 2016)

Тоже вариант.
Но я бы соблюдал (соблюдаю теперь) правила и научил этому детей (учу внука).
И третий вариант, прошло сейчас и хорошо. Заболит снова, полечим снова.


----------



## Виталий Муз (6 Мар 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тоже вариант.
> Но я бы соблюдал (соблюдаю теперь) правила и научил этому детей (учу внука).
> И третий вариант, прошло сейчас и хорошо. Заболит снова, полечим снова.


.
... разговор ни о чем, реабилитацию прошла второй раз, уже опять села за руль, боли по прежнему есть, соблюдает правила и пытается жить...
ищем способы искоренения этой проблемы, если есть конкретные примеры и рекомендации, будем рады ознакомиться.


----------



## егор 1 (6 Мар 2016)

Виталий Муз написал(а):


> .
> ... разговор ни о чем, реабилитацию прошла второй раз, уже опять села за руль, боли по прежнему есть, соблюдает правила и пытается жить...
> ищем способы искоренения этой проблемы, если есть конкретные примеры и рекомендации, будем рады ознакомиться.



Так в том и дело, что нет конкретных рекомендаций, которые подошли бы всем. Можно дать КОНКРЕТНУЮ рекомендацию для КОНКРЕТНОГО человека (мы все разные, даже при одинаковом диагнозе у двух разных людей тактика реабилитации будет отличаться, в зависимости от индивидуальных особенностей) , но по интернету этого сделать никто не сможет (нужно видеть человека, трогать и т.д.). И по этому Вам дают общие рекомендации, которые для всех подходят, но кардинально проблему не решают.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2016)

Виталий Муз написал(а):


> .
> ... разговор ни о чем, реабилитацию прошла второй раз, уже опять села за руль, боли по прежнему есть, соблюдает правила и пытается жить...
> ищем способы искоренения этой проблемы, если есть конкретные примеры и рекомендации, будем рады ознакомиться.


Искоренить боль или грыжи?


----------



## Виталий Муз (8 Мар 2016)

ну в первую очередь боль конечно...
а вообще хотел поблагодарить всех за советы и участие. извните если показался грубым, нервы иногда не выдерживают...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Мар 2016)

Это правильная задача.
Так что делаете сами?
Что от имеющейся боли и что для предупреждения новых обострений?
Что кроме реабилитации в мед учреждении?


----------

